# Tire Fitting on Velocity Deep V



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi-
My wife is a 5' 11" Athena rider who rides an Novara X-R Hybrid. Lately, she's snapping two spokes in her rear wheel. That being said, I'm in the market for a new wheelset. My first thought was a set of Velocity Deep Vs since her bike currently runs on 700c wheels. I have an extra set built up on Ultegra hubs that I would like to give to her if possible. My question is; What is the maximum tire size that will fit on a velocity Deep V rim? I want to keep her on a 32c tire since she is very comfortable with it. Will the Deep Vs be able to hold a 32 tire? all answers are appreciated


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-432819.html


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

You can also look at c-4 components V-22 rim and the Hed C2 rim both of which are designed for wider tires. C-4 is a newer company and the Hed rim is hard to locate and a bit pricey. Both seem to be regarded well by wheel builders. 

I'm having a set of wheels built on the Hed's currently. I'll post a review in a few weeks when I receive them.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I've ridden with a 2.3" 29er tire on a Deep V.


----------

